# Regarding Portugal



## RAMBO (Sep 5, 2011)

Anybody do Portugal recently. There are several reviews but they are so old.myquestions are
      1. Once you in Lisbon what is a good place to stay.
       2. Do you drive or take train to your TS.
       3.Which TS do you prefer.
       4. If we are planning for June/2012 how far ahead do we need to put 
           in the request. Thank you.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 16, 2011)

*Portugal*

Went to the Algarve Coast last year and drove. Do not have a favorite Lisbon Place as it has been years since there. Pine Cliffs in Albufeira is wonderful and so is the Four Sesons in Almincil. Request now as these resorts may be very difficult to get. Don't think there are any Lisbon TS. Consider three nights thee then enjoy the wonderful coast. The Portugese people are wonderful. We stayed three months one winter on the Algarve.Lot's to see and do.


----------



## Conan (Sep 16, 2011)

We flew into Lisbon, rented a car at the airport, drove to Four Seasons Vilamoura timeshare in the Algarve (southern coast), then after a week drove back to Lisbon and returned the car, stayed three nights in hotel Sofitel Lisbon Liberdade, then flew to Madeira for a week in Pestana Madeira Beach Club.

We chose the Algarve over Cascais and I'm glad we did. Cascais is on the Atlantic west of Lisbon but the Algarve has better beaches and much more to see and do.

The Sofitel cost 435 euros for three nights. We used Autoeurope for the rental car. There are modern highways throughout Portugal, including a fast but expensive toll road along the Algarve coast.

Four Seasons Villamoura:





Pestana Madeira:


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2011)

We stayed at Holiday Inn Continental a night before departure. It's convenient to the airport. A 5 minute walk to the Metro. A mall set in a former bullfighting arena (w/one of the most amazing food courts & free wi-fi) 3-4 blocks away. Parking is not included. We had driven to the Algarve then dropped the car at Lisbon airport and taken a taxi to/from the hotel.

There are numerous TS on the Algarve coast. Ours was in Portimao (I thought Vilamoura, but was mistaken). Nothing really special, but we don't go to Europe to hang around a resort. Check the reviews and pick your choice.

We rented the car from www.carjet.com and picked it up from the Budget desk. All insurances are included.

We'd go back to Portugal in a NY minute. In fact will be there next month.

Jim Ricks


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 16, 2011)

We spent Xmas 2009 week at Four Seasons Country Club (FSC) in Amancil.  Flew into Lisbon then a puddle jumper to Farro.  Can't remember who we used for the car rental, but had a blast even though we couldn't do the beach thing (December's weather is nice, but not beach weather.  Drove to Lisbon for the day, no problems at all.  Drove all around the southern coast of Portugal and one day went to Seville and spent the night at Playa Andaluzza and hit Gibraltar the next day on the way back to FSC.  We went to the end of the earth (the place where Henry the Navigator taught Columbus) and other areas around there.  Had a really nice time, and would like to go back in the summer.


----------



## RAMBO (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your input. Glad to see that Pine Cliff is still a good choice (rated top in TUG reviews of Portugal TS). We did the Costa Del Sol region of Spain and had a great time. Would like to repeat that fine experience in Portugal. IMHO Spain and Portugal gives a good bang for TS buck.


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 17, 2011)

We stayed at the Four Season Villamoura - which we loved.  In Lisbon we were at the Libon Corinthian, which was wonderful.  It was right across the street from both the metro and the train station.  We drove from Faro, but, had we known, we would have taken the train.  If you stay at the Corinthian be sure to get the upgrade to Executive level.  Huge breakfast, free interenet and free snacks and beer/wine all day long.  Well worth the extra cost.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 18, 2011)

*portugal*

re: timeshares,  I really liked Vilamoura and the staff. Great location to use as a base for the ALgarve. Staying in  Alvor at the Alto Golf and country club this time around so we'll see. I also want to add that the trains from Faro to Lisbon are fine... driving is too. I also enjoy the pousadas scatttered across the countryside and find for those over 55yrs its a great deal with unique places to stay.   Nice web site.  Lisbon is wonderful as always and depends on what kind of accommodation you are looking for... fill me in and I can help !   Madeira Island is worth a visit ... lovely and stayed at the Madeira regency there.. loved it !!! Nice area and so much to see and do.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algarve is fun.I*

We spent about 6 weeks ther and there are lots of country hillside towns out of the rather toutisty but fun coastline.we liked to near Albufeira best and the Pine Cliffs are in a handy location and a beautiful resort and sight.Seville is worth several days IMHO.


----------



## Corman (Oct 28, 2011)

Once your in Portugal, take a 2 hour flight to the Azores islands (Portugal), you will not regret it. Tropical islands. My favourite island was st. Miguel. Just did that trip with lisbon and Argarve.


----------

